# Toro "Automatic Steering" explained and demonstrated



## mikebby20

Been thinking about buying the new Toro 826 OXE. One of the features it has is Automatic Steering. I could find no real information on it until I stumbled into this awesome video. He explains it when he starts talking about the 826 OXE.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

he made a nice vid for the store


----------

